# Wilde Pickups (Bill Lawrence)



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

Well, my new telecaster showed up today, the Canadian government made a fortune in Customs as well. LOL what else is new. It showed up just as i was walking out the door for work tonight. 

I'm thinking of going with Bill Lawrence pickups. I heard the keystones on Youtube and they do sound really nice. In a for sale thread on this site it was mentioned that his noiseless pickup sound amazing. Can't seem to find any videos on them. But for the price, even if i don't like them I'm sure I could find another buyer. When I took a look at the page there are 3 options for the telecaster noiseless pickups. L-200TL, L-290TL and the L-298TL, these are all for the bridge. For the neck the only option is colored plastic or chrome covers. 

Does anyone know what the numbers mean? I'll probably end up giving them a call, but before I do I guess I should type those numbers in to youtube and see what happens. 

But if anyone has any feedback I'm all "ears" LOL


----------



## GWN! (Nov 2, 2014)

Post deleted, info I provided was incorrect. Sorry


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

Interesting. I had those pickups in a Strat I bought off a guy a couple of years ago. They sounded great but I replaced them with a set of Kleins (mid scooped like Mayer pickups) I had on hand. Wanted to make my own Mayer Strat. I ended up selling the set. If I recall correctly I had an L298S in the bridge and maybe L280 or L200 in the middle and neck positions. Again, sweet sounding pickups that I wish I hadn't sold.

The pickups sounded great and I wouldn't hesitate to buy them again.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

OK, I'm blind, but in my own defense, I am having one hell of a bad day so far... 

L-200S​*#1. The L-280S pickups are probably the most versatile* and functions well in most guitars and with most amps. Using different height adjustments and an assortment of amp settings, the L280S can reproduce a wide range of sounds, especially if the player uses a variety of right hand techniques. It's often described as a soft P-90! And with the L-290SL in the bridge position, it is our most popular replacement set! 
​
​*#2. The L-200S is different. *While the L-280S reproduces a very linear harmonic spectrum, the L-200S, with some dips in the lower midrange and some nice peaks in the upper midrange, gives you a more "Stratty" sound without losing that certain sweetness. It you like the 50's sound, the L-200S is for you!​

*#**3.* *The L-298S is "The Working Horse of our Noisefree *​*Singles". *It performs at its best in the lead position where you need rich lows, combined with a good amount of bite, without getting muddy or harsh. The L298S, in combination with our Q-filter, can give you the widest variety of sounds, ranging from Ultra-Sweet to High Power Performance!



​


----------



## NB_Terry (Feb 2, 2006)

I have a Keystone pickup made by BL that I like in the bridge of my tele.

http://www.wildepickups.com/Wilde_Bill_s_Keystones.html


----------



## Gizmo (Aug 7, 2008)

I have 200's in the neck and middle, plus a 298 in the bridge.
Very quiet even on the noisiest stage and sound tremendous.
I play everything from blues to surf and they sound great to my ears.
They've spoiled me for all my other "Strat" pickups.


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

I'm not sure what you're missing except for the fact that the guy doesn't describe his pickups very well. Hence his limited success I guess. If you're really interested in the pickups you can be confident that they are in fact very quiet if not silent. I would get a 298 for the bridge and 280s is you want hotter middle and neck pups or 200s if you don't. 



knight_yyz said:


> OK, I'm blind, but in my own defense, I am having one hell of a bad day so far...
> 
> L-200S​*#1. The L-280S pickups are probably the most versatile* and functions well in most guitars and with most amps. Using different height adjustments and an assortment of amp settings, the L280S can reproduce a wide range of sounds, especially if the player uses a variety of right hand techniques. It's often described as a soft P-90! And with the L-290SL in the bridge position, it is our most popular replacement set!
> ​
> ...


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Sadly, one doesn't get to talk with Bill when you call, now that he's passed on. Don't know if his wife answers the phone these days, or whether it's someone else.


----------



## DavidP (Mar 7, 2006)

Yes, Becky still answers the phone and gives great advice!


----------



## Keith Aviss (Aug 14, 2021)

Just joined this site and really for the reason to say "Wilde" pickups are the answer! I have a 2004 - 50th Anniversary Stratocaster and it is my go to guitar I absolutely love the tones and output of this guitar. I have tried for years to get a similar sound out of several Strats and keep failing. Recently I replaced all the pickups in a 2021 Ultra with the Wilde noiseless L280S & L298S pickups and they sound amazing very close to my 50th Ann. maybe even better. Fat bottom end and chimey spank is how I would describe the sound, this guitar now sounds 100x better than stock pickups in my opinion anyways. I have had many people tell me that this is not the Fender sound, but I say it's way way better. I play in a Rock / Blues band and use a Marshall JVM215C to give you some idea of what sound I was looking for. I have many guitars, Gibson, Fender, PRS, Ibanez, etc but I believe this new Stratocaster will be my next go to guitar. Cheers


----------



## AJ6stringsting (Mar 12, 2006)

I can imagine the improvements that are in Wilde Pickups.

I'm still ecstatic over the tone my old BL L-250's and XL-500's from the late 1970's and early 1980's .... 

I hope they never quit the pickup business .... I'm itching to try out those Wilde Pickups !!!!


----------

